# 29G Reef Journal



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am creating this here as i enjoy getting replies back on my system and suggestions versus a blog. 

I am currently in the works of setting up a 29g. This is what's going to happen:

29g AGA
Oak Stand AGA
Oak Canopy AGA
128w PC 03 atnic & 10k
AC500 modified to house lots of cheato with a 18w Coralife PC 
Overflow(not sure which brand/model to go with yet)
10g sump with excalibur skimmer
200w Heater

Stocking:
Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish(maybe really thinking pros/cons, 75g be setup in spring so no worries it's a baby yet anyway)
2 Clownfish
(all i've gotten down so far lol) 

See the lionfish has me stuck as i want a yellow head jawfish they are gorgous and fire shrimp so i may get it and just wait on those fish until he moves into the 75g.

Hmm yup how good are Odyessa bulbs?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Do you think you could post the prices for this stuff? Because I am considering doing a 29 gallon SW sometime (it has to be that small or smaller for lack of a lot of space) and I am curious about how much the stuff would cost. Also if you coudl post pictures of it once you get it set up?  I love looking at pictures of tanks, lol.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O of course! i shoulda done that my bad, pics o once it's pretty i will 



29g AGA------------
Oak Stand AGA-----These three only costed me $75 from ebay a month ago..
Oak Canopy AGA----
128w PC 03 atnic & 10k -hehe u gonna laugh from a local reefer only $20($100 new)
AC500 modified to house lots of cheato with a 18w Coralife PC --Ac Filter $35, Coralife PC mini was $35 too (LFS matched online price of ebay 
Overflow(not sure which brand/model to go with yet) --Not sure am guessing $50 when i pick it out i'll let u know
10g sump with excalibur skimmer $5, Skimmer is $110 including shipping.
200w Heater$10(i am going with stealth heater, unbreakable)

Here's picture of the setup being turned SW am just getting another 29g too, since i want to keep that 29g setup..
I've installed the new lighting as well as u can tell


----------

